# Orbital sander as a polisher?



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Is it possible to use one with a buffing head as a polisher for machine polishing?

Or, do you have to use a dedicated machine polisher?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

The Porter Cable is a random orbital sander that is used for polishing cars - quite sure most of them had sanding / woodwork as their intended use. They've now taken off for being used as a polisher aswell. Quite sure the makita rotary wasn't intended as a car polisher either.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

^ as above. The PC was designed for wood, similar in ways to Rotary's, although Dual Action machine would be more for polishing aspects than sanding.

The question in my mind is, would the orbital sander have relevant settings on it making it safe enough to use on surfaces such as car paintwork.

Good question


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

You can use a rotary for a polisher but better be 100% sure you have the skill to do it correctly!

Better with a PC or a Megs 220 orbital type polisher, just about risk free if not quite as good as the rotary polishers. Get it wrong with a rotary and you could do more harm than good...


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

as Tee Tees said.
There is a huge thread on this topic on detailers world. Silverline orange for £20 which I have and it works, the Mac from B&Q for £34 which I have and is an ace bit of kit. Toolmart have a clarke da for £50 which was tested and thought to be up there. I think it was only the Megs 220 which was intended for the car polish market only.
Its back breaking work though, no good for you


----------

